# Critiques!!!



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

I need to know what I'm looking at when I look at my goats if I'm gonna start showing them... So Please don't hold back!!! I'm gonna post some pictures of Kimmerz Cali Fancy.
She is almost 5 months old in these pics


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

For her age, she has a nice, large frame size. She looks like when she is matured she will have nice lenth and depth...looks like she could use more width, but that could just be the pictures too. Overall she is a pretty nice doe, I love her femininity too.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

She probably does need more width... Her mama is 50% boer 50% nubian... I think she gets that from the 25% nubian in her... LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, dairy goats are always more refined, but the crosses often times turn out to be really nice animal and make GREAT mothers if you decide to breed her.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

I do plan on breeding her next fall... I'm sure she will be an excellent mama!! Thank u!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Your welcome!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I think she looks pretty darn good from what I can see from
the pictures. One thing to keep in mind if you plan on showing
her is your feed program. The show goat people feed the heck
out of their animals and it will be hard to compete if you don't
do the same. I've been to a couple of shows and I've even seen
judges comment on "overly conditioned" (fat) goats, but it *did not* 
keep them from having them at the front of the line. Your goat will 
be in with goats of the same age group and you don't want to be the 
smallest goat. Those show goats are porkers and big for their age.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what the others have said... :thumb: 

Also... she is a nice looking Doe..... :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank u all... I do plan on showing eventually... I will keep that in mind! That's very helpful!! I just weaned her and her sister last mo th to start them on a show goat mix... Hoping they'll both meat up a little...


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone else??? I posted these pictures because I REALLY need someone to tear them apart, lol; I mean structurally wise, what beside width is lacking??? Please, it doesn't matter if u know Boers or not... WE all know goats!! I want to know what u all see!! Thank u!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nothing to tear apart Kim...they are nice..... :wink:


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you Pam!! And thanks everyone!!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

She looks nice and level topped - she should do well for you! Where and when will you start showing her - We are in the Central Valley and go to a lot of shows too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you Pam!!


 :thumbup: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

One little thing I think I see from the photos is I would like her neck to blend into her shoulders a little more. I am just trying to be picky and I agree with what the rest have said.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

@ goat girls: um... Not sure when or where we want to start showing... I'm so nervous, I know I just need to jump in and do it... I honestly feel kinda bad not showing my goats, and giving them chances to win titles... We're in Sacramento county so for sure, "Fancy" & "Delight" her sister will be shown this year at Sac county fair in the breeding class by my boy... But I'd also like to start showing at registry sanctioned events; eventually! ;-)

@ Roger: thank u! I appreciate u being picky! That's what I need to know, is what others see. All judges won't see the same assets & faults. So that's why I asked my friends at TGS!! 

Thanks guys!!


----------

